

JQuery 1.8.2 released - brunnsbe
http://blog.jquery.com/2012/09/20/jquery-1-8-2-released/

======
diminish
Jquery is one of the building blocks of modern web upon which, many web pages,
plugins, functionality is based.

That said I think it would be better for the community if they went a bit
slower on major releases like 1.4/1.8/1.9/2.0, and more on minor releases for
bug fixes, compatibility and performance improvements.

~~~
mrspeaker
This /is/ a minor release containing only bug fixes, right?

~~~
brunnsbe
Yes, although there are some performance tweaks as well. But it is quite a
small release this time.

